# [Sammelthread] Google Sketchup



## exa (16. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was ist Google Sketchup?*

Google Sketchup ist ein kostenloses 3d Modelling Programm, welches vor allem durch einfache Bedienung hevorsticht und so auch dem "Normalo " schnell Erfolge bringt.

*Was kann ich mit Google Sketchup machen?*

zB kann man damit sehr gut seine Casemods planen, da man schon im vorraus sieht, ob etwas passt oder nicht, Genauigkeit ist natürlich Vorraussetzung...

*Kann wirklich jeder mit Sketchup umgehen?*

Ja! Mit Hilfe der Videoübungen (siehe hier: Google SketchUp) ist es selbst für den totalen Anfänger möglich, innerhalb eines Tages respektable Ergebnisse zu erlangen.

*Ich plane einen Casemod/Casecon, allerdings dauert das mit allem ziemlich lange; gibt es nicht irgendwo schon fertige Modelle?*

Gibt es, zB in der Programm eigenen 3D Gallerie, aber auch diese Seite sei einem empfohlen:
SketchUp Components Collection
Dort findet ihr Teile wie Mainboards, Gafikkarten, aber auch schon fertige Gehäuse... Leider ist die Sammlung etwas beschränkt, aber wichtige Sachen findet man.

*Und wo bekomme ich Sketchup nun her?*

Sketchup kann man sich hier in der Version 7 herunterladen:
http://sketchup.google.com/download/index.html​

Hier nun ein Thread zum Thema Google Sketchup, da viele dieses Programm inzwischen verwenden, um ihr PC Case zu planen, wenns ans Modding geht...
Also allerlei Fragen rund um dieses Programm hier rein, jedoch wäre es toll, wenn ihr vor dem Fragen mal in den oben verlinkten Video-Übungen schaut, ob dort nicht vllt schon alles geklärt ist.

Ich habe zB als Übung ein Mainboardtray erstellt; hat zwar einige Zeit gekostet, aber man hat auch Übung bekommen.


----------



## Radioactive (1. Oktober 2009)

*Lian Li A05*

Hallo,
hat irgendjemand ein Sketchup vom Lian Li A05?
Hab auch schon bei Sketchup Components Collection geguckt und gegoogelt, leider erfolglos.


----------



## Schienenbruch (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Ich komm' einfach zu nix, daher mal 'ne Frage:

kann ich mit SketchUp aus einem Foto - bsp. eine direkte Seitenansicht - ein SketchUp-Modell machen, wenn ich die Maße kenne?

Hintergrund: ich will mal eine Planung machen, habe aber das Gehäuse nicht.
Auf Grund der Planung will ich dann ja das Gehäuse auswählen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## exa (12. Oktober 2009)

ja klar, die Maße kannst du ja umsetzen, und dann das Foto draufmachen...


----------



## Andreas_andy (13. Oktober 2009)

ich hab da auch noch mal ne frage wo bekomm ich gitter her finde nur scheibe als plexiglas?

und wenn ich eine wasserkühlung rein nehme was brauch ich dafür alles?
hab davon keine ahnung!

gibt es auch kleine miniatx board irgendwo oder vielleicht kleineres netzteil?
wie ist das beim netzteil wegen wasser?

gruß andy danke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2009)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> kann ich mit SketchUp aus einem Foto - bsp. eine direkte Seitenansicht - ein SketchUp-Modell machen, wenn ich die Maße kenne?



Du kannst ein Foto als Textur nehmen, auf eine Fläche packen und dann auf diese Vorlage aufbauen.
Das Problem: Du brauchst ein Bild mit möglichst wenig perspektivischer Verzerrung (idealerweise einen Scan) - die Bilder in Shops, bei denen in der Innenansicht die Innenseite von Vorder und Rückwand zeitgleich zu sehen sind, passen offensichtlich nicht. Da kann muss man sich entscheiden, in welche Ebene man maßstabsgetreu bleiben kann - denn natürlich das Gehäuse hinten am Mainboard in Wirklichkeit genauso lang, wie vorne an der Öffnung. Aber auf dem Foto sind beide Strecken unterschiedlich.



> Hintergrund: ich will mal eine Planung machen, habe aber das Gehäuse nicht.
> Auf Grund der Planung will ich dann ja das Gehäuse auswählen.



Du könntest anhand der Hardware genau ausmessen, wieviel Freiraum das Gehäuse wo bieten muss. Daran misst du dann z.B. aus, wie breit es auf Höhe des Mainboardschlittens wirklich sein muss, und sortierst die Gehäuse grob vor.
Bevor du bestellst, fragst du Abmessungen, die sich anhand der Bilder nicht mit Sicherheit ermitteln lassen, nochmal direkt beim Händler nach.




Andreas_andy schrieb:


> ich hab da auch noch mal ne frage wo bekomm ich gitter her finde nur scheibe als plexiglas?



Gitterartige Texturen gibts unter \Materials\Zäune\.
Wenn dir die Muster nicht gefallen, sollte es möglich sein, anhand der Vorlagen eigene zu erstellen. (wähle ein Zaunmotiv an, gehe dann auf "Material erstellen" und du kannst den Pfad des zugrundeliegenden Bildes sehen.
Ich habs noch nicht ausprobiert, aber eigentlich sollte man sich mit so einer Vorlage das Wunschmotiv erstellen können. (im Prinzip braucht man ja nicht viel mehr, als die Farbe "durchsichtig")



> und wenn ich eine wasserkühlung rein nehme was brauch ich dafür alles?
> hab davon keine ahnung!
> ...
> wie ist das beim netzteil wegen wasser?



Einen Guide, Beispielkonfigurationen und Hilfestellung bei konkreten Detailfragen rund um Konzeption und Aufbau einer Wasserkühlung bekommst du hier im Wakü-Forum 
Den Nachbei einer kompletten Wakü mit SketchUp würde ich sein lassen, es sei denn du hast viel Spaß am Basteln und willst das aus Lust am Rendern machen.
Aber für eine Planung lohnt sich das nicht - die meisten Wakükomponenten sind so klein und kompakt, dass sie problemlos auf die Hardware passen. Radiatoren&Pumpen kann man durch einfache Quader darstellen. Die Verschlauchung mit SketchUp zu planen dürfte nahezu unmöglich sein, da das Biegeverhalten der Schläuche die eigentliche Schwierigkeit ist, dafür bräuchte man eine Materialsimulation, keinen 3D-Editor.



> gibt es auch kleine miniatx board irgendwo oder vielleicht kleineres netzteil?



Für Planungszwecke:
Die Kantenlängen sind eigentlich Online zu finden, da kann man sich leicht einen Quader mit den gewünschten Abmessungen erstellen. Die Google-Datenbank hab ich noch nicht durchsucht, aber wenn du Typ-, Modell-, Serien-,... bezeichnung hast, kannst du ja mal die Suche quälen. (Leider sind die Dinge selten unter alle in Frage kommenden Bezeichnungen zu finden - d.h. ein Mainboard ist ggf. weder unter "Mainboard" noch "Motherboard" noch dem Herstellernamen zu finden, sondern nur unter der Modellbezeichnung. Oder unter der Kombination Hersteller + Chipsatz. Oder....)


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Entweder bin ich zu dusslig oder Sketchup zu kompliziert.
Wenn ich eine halbe Stunde brauche, um eine Üumüe auf den Boden vom Gehäuse zu stellen, ist da was nicht so ganz richtig.

Wie kann ich das Verschieben 'frei' bewerkstelligen, also ohne dass immer an eine Kante oder auf eine Fläche gearbeitet wird?
Das führt nämlich dazu, dass die Pumpe (im Beispiel) auf einmal unter dem boden 'hängt' oder an eine Kante stößt, die ich vielleicht nicht mal sehe, weil es eine unsichtbare Hilfslinie ist.

Kann mir da mla einer einen Tip geben?

Danke

grüße

Jochen


----------



## exa (18. Oktober 2009)

fange an zu Verschieben, klicke aber nicht noch einmal, um das Verschieben zu bestätigen, sondern tippe einfach eine Entferung ein, und bestätige mit Enter...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2009)

Alternativ, wenn du rumprobieren willst, wo was schön passt:
Drehe die Ansicht so, dass eben nichts dahinter ist, wo sie dran hängen könnte.
Dritte Möglichkeit:
Zeichne eine Hilfslinie in der Richtung, in die du verschieben willst - da kann Sketchup dann gerne dran hängen bleiben.


----------



## exa (4. November 2009)

so, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte eine Runde Form weiter Formen, genauer gesagt, möchte ich in ein Halbrohr Bohrungen reinbekommen, wie mach ich das???


----------



## King_Sony (5. November 2009)

Wie kann ichden die einzelnen Komponenten zusammenfügen?!
LG Sony


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2009)

@Exa: Eine Bohrung (egal in was) würde ich bevorzugt mit den Funktionen Kreis, verschieben und verschneiden machen.
D.h. du erstelllst einen Zylinder, der die spätere Bohrung darstellen soll, verschneidest ihn mit dem bestehendem Modell und löschst dann die Flächen, die nicht passen. (D.h. der Teil vom Zylinder, der außen übersteht und den Teil der Oberfläche des Ursprungskörpers, der sich jetzt in der Umrandung vom Zylinder befindet)


@King_Sony:
Komponenten zusammzustellen macht man einfach per verschieben, drehen, skalieren,...
Um aus zwei Komponenten eine zu machen löst man anschließend beide Komponenten auf (so dass man eine große Sammlung einzelner Fläche hat), markiert den ganzen Haufen und erstellt ihn als eine Komponente neu.


----------



## exa (5. November 2009)

kann man eig auch ebenen "runden"???

also ein Rechteck zeichnen, und dann eine Krümmung zu einem Halbrohr machen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. November 2009)

Glaube nicht. Objekte nachträglich deformieren kann man nur mit der ziehen/schieben-Funktion, wenn man einzelne Punkte herausgreift - aber dann wird die Verformung linear zu anderen Punkten gezeichnet, eine Krümmung erhälst du so nicht.
Halbrohr muss man entweder durch Halbierung von Zylindern, schieben von geschwungenenen Linien, kopieren&verbinden der selbigen oder durch das verschieben einer Kante entlang einer Kurve mit "folge mir" erstellen. (Möchte meinen, das sind auch genug Möglichkeiten  )


----------



## exa (13. November 2009)

habe mal den Link zu Sketchup 7 eingestellt...


----------



## Professor Frink (29. November 2009)

also, wenn man rohre machn will, kann ich die kostenlose version von 3skeng empfehlen. 
damit hab ich die Rohre in meinem Beitrag zum sketchup contest gemacht.
zu sehen hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/72665-team-koeln-praesentiert-sketchup-contest-14.html


----------



## Phenom2 (2. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht zu extreme Leichenschändung 


Ich suche ein Sketchup Modell von dem Lian Li A05. Hat jemand was da, oder kann mir jemand eins zeichnen?

Ich habe nämlich vor eins zu modden und bräuchte das Case inkl. Innenraum. 


Lg,
Phenom2


----------

